# Plants newish to the hobby for these conditions?



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

When I left the hobby several years ago, buces were just coming into vogue and I'd never heard of monte carlo or several of the other varieties of plants now available. My go-to plant database hasn't been updated and I'm looking for something new to try. I've seen some nice new anubias nana species (variegated and golden) but otherwise I'm looking for things other than crypts, buces, mosses, java fern, sagittaria, or echinodorous species. 

Conditions: neutral pH, dGH 4-7, dKH 2-4, unheated; lighting is 28-30 mMol @ the substrate; fertilizer is Flourish Comp & Salty Shrimp GH/KH+, no CO2 or Excel used in this 7.5g rock and sand invert tank. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Often thought about trying some Littorella Uniflora as foreground. Tropica lists it as low light, low CO2, undemanding plant. Thick fleshy leaves almost look like 2” tall chives.


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

Welcome back to the hobby! Like you, I recently came back to it about 6 mos ago after decades away, and have been having fun learning about all the new plants, substrates, etc people are using now. 

Here are some that have worked well in my low tech 55 g thus far:

Nymphaea--lilies that come in various shades of red, light green, and everything in between
Vallisneria: thrives in low tech tanks, and there are tiger & red varieties available
Hygrophila species: stem plants in a variety of species--all easy
Memaid weed/Proserpinaca palustrus--easy stem plant. Turn orange/red in bright light
Bacopa--various species. I've got monnieri and it's a pretty light green, and easy

Some I haven't had a chance to try yet, but other newbies tell me are easy in low tech tanks:

Pogostemon--various species
Aponogeton--bulb plants in various species. The familiar Madagascar Lace Plant is notoriously finicky, but the others are pretty easy, I'm told. 

And I wouldn't discount crypts & swords. There are lots of new varieties--most of them small & often very colorful. 

My go-to reference site is flowgrow.de. Only downside is that it's a German site, and sometimes I see an interesting plant I'd like to try, but which doesn't seem to be available in the US.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

@DaveKS, do you happen to know if this is primarily a root feeder?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Rainer said:


> @DaveKS, do you happen to know if this is primarily a root feeder?


There really isn't any plant you need to feed through the roots. They will all take water column ferts.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

So root tabs are superfluous unless you're running a lean tank for the sake of sensitive inhabitants?

I'm very tempted to try this plant, though the warning on Tropica's site stating that they're easily damaged makes me wonder if that's a good idea in a tank filled with large, not exactly graceful snails.


----------



## CRS Fan (Jan 14, 2010)

I grew Litorella unilflora years ago. I found it slower growing even in high light conditions. It can be a BBA magnet as well.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Yep, Tropica states its slow growing which not sure if I’d consider that a negative just that you plant in area you want and it will stay in it’s bounds for a very long time. 

If you got big apple snails could be problematic if keep breaking the delicate leaves. 

As far as root feeding, doubt it would be needed given it’s slow growth it probably has a very low need for nutrient uptake. Your shrimp poop should take care of it’s needs.


----------

